
Amazon’s Smartphone To Feature Unique But Limited 3D Effects - kjhughes
http://techcrunch.com/2014/04/15/amazons-smartphone-to-feature-unique-but-limited-3d-effects/
======
bhartzer
Uh, aren't there other phones that take 3d photos... and we see how many
people are using those phones right now.

